# Not happy with my Olight m3x



## Kwas1974 (Feb 22, 2012)

I mounted this light on my 22mag and when I put the red lens cover on for coyote hunting it just kills the light brightness. If I mount a second light maybe the m20 crimson red would that help much to get more throw? Or should I start over with something else? The m3x is awsome without the lens cover by the way...thanks for any help


----------



## cre10 (May 31, 2012)

What distance do you get with the white led and what distance with the red lens?


----------



## Norm (May 31, 2012)

Kwas1974 has been back since mid March, so it's very unlikely he will see you post.

Norm


----------

